# pear wine recipe



## hvac36 (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone have an awesome recipe for pear wine? Nothing really found under search. ..


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Feb 22, 2012)

There ya go! Cheers,  Tony.

http://www.wine-making-guides.com/pear_wine.html


----------



## hvac36 (Feb 22, 2012)

Tony thank you....


----------



## robie (Feb 22, 2012)

Jim,

Maybe a good idea to have several of our folks look at the recipes and give their opinions. For one thing, some recipes just don't call for enough fruit. The guys/gals on here will guide you in the right direction.


----------



## hvac36 (Feb 22, 2012)

robie said:


> Jim,
> 
> Maybe a good idea to have several of our folks look at the recipes and give their opinions. For one thing, some recipes just don't call for enough fruit. The guys/gals on here will guide you in the right direction.



Always open to new recipes. Want to do this in a 3 gallon batch as Im going to be turning this into a port...


----------



## Turock (Feb 23, 2012)

The best pear wine uses no water--or VERY little.

Especially for a port, you want an intense tasting pear. We cut them up, and bag them so you don't have the skins to deal with,and it also traps the crystalized fruit pieces to reduce the debris. Pear wine can be hard enough to clear, as it is, without giving even more debris to it.

I would use a different pectinase---get some Lallzyme C Max, as it is designed specifically to make white wines clear faster. If you don't use this, than double your pectic enzyme. Get it in there on the first day to start breaking the fruit down so you get a more accurate PH reading.

Take a PH reading and adjust it as needed to get a PH of 3.3 to 3.4

If you have a lot of freezer space, freeze them first as this yields a lot of juice.

A pear wine recipe is just like any other recipe, as far as chemistries go. But the big thing with this fruit is to strictly limit water additions, as we do with all fruit wines we make. This gives you a wine with intense nose and big flavor.

I forgot to mention that when you are cutting up the pears, be sure to put some meta on them to keep them from turning brown. You don't want oxidized juice. The way we do it is to crush a campden tab, add 1 cup water to it and put it in a bucket. Keep the lid on the bucket, cut the pears into a small bowl and toss them into the bucket and replace the lid. The gas from the meta is the santizing agent,not the liquid. That's why you want to keep the lid on the bucket. Just remember about the campden tab when you get to the primary so you don't over sulfite the must.


----------



## mainecr (Feb 23, 2012)

It was a very good (2011) year at a friends orchard. My wife and I picked up (drops) 350 pounds of Clapp Special pears. We sorted into two batches. Ripe and ready to ferment, and needs a few day before being ready. 

I added a little less than 3 cups of water per gallon of racked wine, balanced the acid to .65, and the SG to 1.085, and ran the baches in a 30 gallon HDPE food grade barrel. After the second racking six 6 gallon carboys are aging nicely. The pear flavor is nicely pronounced. It's cleared well, and looking forward to tasting the next time I rack. We've always enjoyed wine with lot's of fruit!


----------

